# Debbie Does Donuts



## method1 (15/9/15)

A lot of the 'nuts out there didn't meet Debbie's expectations. 

This official collaboration with ENYAWREKLAW (diyordievaping.com) changed all that.

Fresh baked pastry.
Voluptuous chocolate & creamy filling. 
Debbie Does Donuts good. (beware of imitations)

Available only in 0, 3 & 6mg. (higher strengths considered on request)

_coming_ soon.

*Competition:*

Like our facebook page - a winner will be randomly selected to receive a 50ml bottle of Debbie Does Donuts, competition ends 1 October 2015:

https://www.facebook.com/mr.hardwicks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/15)

method1 said:


> View attachment 35678
> 
> 
> A lot of the 'nuts out there didn't meet Debbie's expectations.
> ...


Looks like I'm your first "like" 

This flavour sounds great, definitely sounds like something I'd try.... in 12mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (15/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Looks like I'm your first "like"
> 
> This flavour sounds great, definitely sounds like something I'd try.... in 12mg



Can make an exception for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (16/9/15)

So nice to see this being done fairly. Looking forward to buying some.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (16/9/15)

This sounds delicious.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (16/9/15)

Niiice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (16/9/15)

Liked and looking forward to tasting my prize..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/9/15)

Liked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (17/9/15)

Hi, do you have any available for purchase?


----------



## method1 (17/9/15)

phanatik said:


> Hi, do you have any available for purchase?



I'm waiting for some labels that have been delayed, if you're ok with an unlabelled bottle, you can PM me and I can arrange to get you some.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## skola (17/9/15)

@method1 will you have a collection option available? or only delivery..
Thanks.


----------



## Mike (17/9/15)

I'd recommend that. Awesome juice!!!


----------



## method1 (17/9/15)

skola said:


> @method1 will you have a collection option available? or only delivery..
> Thanks.



Depends where you are, but if it's not inconvenient you're welcome to collect.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (17/9/15)

Do you have a website?


----------



## method1 (17/9/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Do you have a website?



Also under construction, taking orders here or email debbie {at} method1.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (17/9/15)

method1 said:


> Also under construction, taking orders here or email debbie {at} method1.co.za



Is there only the Debbie Does Donuts flavour available now?


----------



## method1 (17/9/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Is there only the Debbie Does Donuts flavour available now?



Yes - 3 new flavours coming out over the next few weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (17/9/15)

method1 said:


> View attachment 35678
> 
> 
> A lot of the 'nuts out there didn't meet Debbie's expectations.
> ...


So glad you never called it " Debbie does Dallas"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phanatik (17/9/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> So glad you never called it " Debbie does Dallas"


I guess that's where the name comes from. The write up is rather suggestive...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## method1 (18/9/15)

Website is now live:

http://hardwicks.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/9/15)

Congrats @method1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/15)

method1 said:


> Website is now live:
> 
> http://hardwicks.co.za


Very nice and clean on my mobile, well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (21/9/15)

Forgot to mention, we tend to overfill a little so bottles contain 32-35ml.
If you get anything less, let us know and we'll sort you out asap!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChadB (22/9/15)

@method1 Is collection available? Or only deliveries?


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

ChadB said:


> @method1 Is collection available? Or only deliveries?



Collection is available if it's convenient for you.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (22/9/15)

method1 said:


> Collection is available if it's convenient for you.


Whereabouts are you for collection


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/9/15)

Just want to let you know, Paypal does not work. 

Currency is not supported.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Whereabouts are you for collection



JHB - not too far from Melrose Arch


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Just want to let you know, Paypal does not work.
> 
> Currency is not supported.



Oh damn! Thanks for letting me know, EFT / COD is the only option right now then, waiting for my Payfast to get set up.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/9/15)

method1 said:


> Oh damn! Thanks for letting me know, EFT / COD is the only option right now then, waiting for my Payfast to get set up.



Cool thanks man, Order placed 

Order 1004

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Cool thanks man, Order placed
> 
> Order 1004



Thanks! Packaging it up now!


----------



## Matt (22/9/15)

When are you getting more flavours want to order the debbie does donuts but to order 1 bottle and ship it to cape town is abit of a waste.


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

Matt said:


> When are you getting more flavours want to order the debbie does donuts but to order 1 bottle and ship it to cape town is abit of a waste.



Can't give a definitive ETA but we have more stuff planned for release in the next 2-3 weeks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto (22/9/15)

Just got my 2 bottles today. All I can say is that this is epic. Great tasting vape, amazing full bodied flavour. Tested in my rda. Will try it out in the ego one and then my subtank with the rba base.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

wazarmoto said:


> Just got my 2 bottles today. All I can say is that this is epic. Great tasting vape, amazing full bodied flavour. Tested in my rda. Will try it out in the ego one and then my subtank with the rba base.



Thanks for the feedback, let us know how it goes in a tanks


----------



## Smoky Jordan (22/9/15)

method1 said:


> JHB - not too far from Melrose Arch


Awesome!! will definitely make a plan to collect a bottle at the end of the month then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (25/9/15)

I love this flavor. I don't know about everyone else, but this for me is best with a slightly tighter airflow. On an RDA, it is super tasty with airflow half way open. On an RTA/Coil tank (Subtank V2 in my case) airflow quarter to halfway open. no need to chuck big clouds with flavours like this. All you need is the taste. I had my family over for Eid at my place yesterday and already down to quarter bottle. lol. Dripper and ego one were used. Power banks connected to both devices too. lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ChadB (25/9/15)

Got this today (6mg), made a dual 0.3ohm build on my Billow V2 powering between 30-35w and this juice is possibly the best i've had yet.
It smells exactly like a hot donut that has just been glazed in chocolate.
On the inhale I immediately get pastry/donut taste and on the exhale it produces a perfect chocolate donut. Great clouds as well. 
Definitely placing a few more orders of this very soon. I look forward to the rest of the line, if this is anything to go by, it seems we have a world class juice locally manufactured and at a great price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (25/9/15)

Thanks for the feedback @ChadB - good meeting you today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (25/9/15)

Order placed. Great shipping rate to Cape Town as well! Look forward to chucking me some donuts in and out my bek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (25/9/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Order placed. Great shipping rate to Cape Town as well! Look forward to chucking me some donuts in and out my bek



Thanks, will get it out to you ASAP.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (1/10/15)

Received my Debbie does Donuts 6mg yesterday and dripped it on the Sapor dual coil 26g, 0.52ohm build.
All i can say is Debbie does Donuts GOOD, authentic fresh chocolate donut taste, as close as one can get to the real thing imho.
Currently my dripper treat when I get home from work.
@method1 , looking forward on the rest of the juice lines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (1/10/15)

I have a major problem with DDD... It's too good. I'm enjoying in a goliath v2 with a nickel coil at 270C... IT actually makes my mouth water when I haven't had a toke in a couple of minutes. This will have to become one of my staples. And local is lekker. 

Sent from within the matrix

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/15)

OMG! This is one astonishingly good flavour! Spot on Chocolate Glazed Donut, I keep wanting to check my beard for crumbs 
What I really enjoy about this flavour is that I can vape it all day and I keep getting the same flavour every time, it never seems to drop off or overpower the senses. Winner Winner Donut Dinner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (11/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> OMG! This is one astonishingly good flavour! Spot on Chocolate Glazed Donut, I keep wanting to check my beard for crumbs
> What I really enjoy about this flavour is that I can vape it all day and I keep getting the same flavour every time, it never seems to drop off or overpower the senses. Winner Winner Donut Dinner


@BumbleBee I have to agree with you mate that flavour is really amazing. I got mine yesterday and I'm super impressed. A big thumbs up to @method1 he has a real winner on this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (11/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> OMG! This is one astonishingly good flavour! Spot on Chocolate Glazed Donut, I keep wanting to check my beard for crumbs
> What I really enjoy about this flavour is that I can vape it all day and I keep getting the same flavour every time, it never seems to drop off or overpower the senses. Winner Winner Donut Dinner



Thanks for the feedback, also since you received the first 12mg bottle, I can assume it's now safe to unleash on the donut-deprived 12mg fans! 



Smoky Jordan said:


> @BumbleBee I have to agree with you mate that flavour is really amazing. I got mine yesterday and I'm super impressed. A big thumbs up to @method1 he has a real winner on this one



Good to meet you & thanks for the feedback, how're you getting along with dripping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (11/10/15)

method1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, also since you received the first 12mg bottle, I can assume it's now safe to unleash on the donut-deprived 12mg fans!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to meet you & thanks for the feedback, how're you getting along with dripping?


So so at the moment but like you said I probably need to fiddle around some more with it so not giving up on it. Thanks very much and it was great chatting to you on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/15)

method1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, also since you received the first 12mg bottle, I can assume it's now safe to unleash on the donut-deprived 12mg fans!


Let them have it bud, I cannot fault this juice. At 12mg it has a pleasant TH bit not harsh at all, and the vapour is still as soft as silk. I enjoy this fairly warm, it's been through my Billow v2 and Velocity both at 40 to 50w and both with similar 0.4 ohm builds, at these power levels it tastes and feels just like a freshly baked donut right out of the oven. Since I can't eat the real thing this juice fills that gap perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (11/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Let them have it bud, I cannot fault this juice. At 12mg it has a pleasant TH bit not harsh at all, and the vapour is still as soft as silk. I enjoy this fairly warm, it's been through my Billow v2 and Velocity both at 40 to 50w and both with similar 0.4 ohm builds, at these power levels it tastes and feels just like a freshly baked donut right out of the oven. Since I can't eat the real thing this juice fills that gap perfectly.


Wow... You drip 12mg??? How? 

Sent from within the matrix


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/15)

phanatik said:


> Wow... You drip 12mg??? How?
> 
> Sent from within the matrix


I usually do 18mg but didn't want to push @method1 too far

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1 (11/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I usually do 18mg but didn't want to push @method1 too far



Very kind of you - I'm not equipped to judge a mix at 18mg. 

I'll have to sign you onto the beta testing program as the official "High MG Tester"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/15)

method1 said:


> Very kind of you - I'm not equipped to judge a mix at 18mg.
> 
> I'll have to sign you onto the beta testing program as the official "High MG Tester"


Anytime bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/12/16)

Is DDD available in 100ml ? If so, do any retailers stock it in JHB ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (13/12/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Is DDD available in 100ml ? If so, do any retailers stock it in JHB ?



Hi @WARMACHINE - pm'd you with details of stockists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

